# Eircom Logistics, Crag Avenue, Dublin 22.



## Daddy (13 Mar 2009)

Does anyone have a contact number for them.

Directory Enquiries do not have them listed.

Returned a handset to them and they are to contact my provider to tell them I have returned the phone.

My current provider bills me the handset rental until Eircom contact them.

Returned the handset 10 days ago and Eircom have not as yet contacted my provider.

Thanks


----------



## podgerodge (21 Mar 2009)

Seems to be hard to find!

I found this (obviously i am bored at the moment!) in the Golden Pages

Broadband Services 
3-4 Crag ave Bus pk Clondalkin Ind Est Clondalkin 22 Co. Dublin
(01)4575000 Map Get Directions Find Nearby 
Category: Telecommunications

who knows, it could be related!


----------



## theresa1 (21 Mar 2009)

That's the general idea - they dont want you to find them. They dont want you to e-mail and refuse to give out an e-mail address. They closed customer facing office's.


----------



## MB05 (21 Mar 2009)

I'm not sure but I think a third party looks after returns etc. 

Crag Ave is just the warehouse, one of the storemen might be responsible for testing the returns, repackaging them and restocking them but I doubt very much that they deal with the public hence the lack of contact details.  

If you are still stuck on Monday I will try to find out for you as I have no way of accessing the staff directory at the weekend.


----------



## MandaC (21 Mar 2009)

I walk my dog in Crag Avenue 

I have certainly not seen any signs for an Eircom office in the industrial estate, yet I have seen the odd Eircom Van going up and down.  So I would agree with MBO5 that it might just be a warehouse, hence no contact numbers etc.

If I am down there tomorrow will have a look see.


----------



## TheShark (22 Mar 2009)

Turn into Crag Avenue from Station Road , go all the way to the end , Eircom Warehouse is the last entrance on the right , Impossible to miss. Dozens of Eircom vehicles in the yard.


----------

